# Buying Fish Online...



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey I'm wondering if there are any sites out there where I can buy fish from canada. I'd like to try Jeff Rapps but it seems more expensive to do it from canada. is there any sites based in canada?


----------



## Bettacreek (Mar 22, 2008)

You can do an advanced search on Aquabid and use Canada in the search, then in the pull down menu, find seller location. Other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

cichlaholic.com


----------



## DarthV (Apr 8, 2003)

Get a mailbox in Detroit, order fish from Rapps to that address... drive over, pickup your fish, declare them at the border and bring 'em home? That's how we do it here in Fredericton  Well to a border town just inside Maine as Detroit would be a long roadtrip 

You could also probably arrange to pickup fish from Dan @ TNT Aquatics:

http://www.tntaquatics.com/page/page/5636110.htm

And he's about 10-15mins away from Cichlidworld. Probably worth visiting both spots if you can.

If you want to stay within Canada, there's Spencer @ cichlaholic.com or Oliver @ belowwater.com


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I agree with con-man-dan, I've gotten fish from cichlaholics.com as well and I'm very happy with the fish, plus Spencer is really good to deal with. I don't really know how the ordering them online works from him, since he lives in the same city as I do, I just picked my fish up directly from him. But I highly reccommend him.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

^ thats why I recomended them :thumb:


----------



## DarthV (Apr 8, 2003)

The only problem with Spencer is his usual stock list. Very light on CA/SA cichlids. He did say that he was planning on expanding on that this summer/fall though! But if he's got what you want, go for it!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah, he told me once he gets his new warehouse up and running he wants to get more ca/sa in.


----------

